# [OFF] : Joyeux Noël

## fb99

bein Joyeux Noël et longue vie au forum et à tous ses participants biensûr ou bien ça se dit le 25 on s'en fou.   :Laughing:   :Mr. Green: 

[EDIT]: on s'offre M$ à quelle sauce cette fois. -->http://members.ozemail.com.au/~lbrash/msjokes/ani_bill_pie.gif

----------

## BuBuaBu

Peur de ne pas être le premier ?

----------

## fb99

hein ?!? 

Non juste pour faire un post inutile ^^.

[EDIT] : flut je viens de recommencer bon j'arrête.

----------

## Leander256

Allez tous en choeur :

 *Didier Super wrote:*   

> Petit enfant d'la Chine
> 
> Tu fabriques mes jouets dans ton usine
> 
> Avec tes tout petits doigts
> ...

 

----------

## bibi.skuk

@Leander256 : le bon gout est de ce monde  :Very Happy:  ...

Joyeux Noel à tous.

----------

## Adrien

Joyeux noël les enfants!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## _kal_

Noyeu Noël   :Wink: 

----------

## ercete

http://korimage.free.fr/santa_claus.jpg

I.V.G. le divin enfant !!

----------

## kopp

Joyeuses fêtes à tous!

Il reste plus qu'à attendre le noyau 2.6.15 sous le sapin  :Wink: 

En tous cas, on a déjà eu Xorg 7.0 c'est déjà  beau...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## noizeez

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Allez tous en choeur :
> 
>  *Didier Super wrote:*   Petit enfant d'la Chine
> 
> Tu fabriques mes jouets dans ton usine
> ...

 

Joyeux Noel à tous ...   :Very Happy: 

Je suppose que dans la catégorie "jouets", on peut aussi y mettre toutes les composantes de nos machines ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Joyeux Noël !

----------

## Delvin

Joyeux Noël à tous et à toutes

----------

## Enlight

Joyeux Noël!

----------

## kingboxer

Joyeux Noel a tous et longue vie aux logiciels libre!!!!

Et aussi ...

bientot une très bonne année à tous

----------

## Poischack

Allez pour une nuit on est un peu égoïste: on va (trop) manger, (trop) boire, les plus jeunes recevront leurs cadeaux.

On a le droit de se faire du bien une fois par an.

----------

## geekounet

Noyeux Joël !!

----------

## digimag

Joyeux Noël à tous les manchots!

----------

## Gaug

Joyeux Noël à tous et longue vie à Gentoo

----------

## widan

Joyeux noël à tous !

----------

## Trevoke

Loyeux Joen! Ou quelque chose. J'suis un peu vire. Ivre. soul. chais pas. I AM KERDRUNK! kerdrunk is like drunk but you try to say it backwards and fail.

Joyeux noel a tous! j'vous verrais quand je suis sobre.

----------

## Goalie_Ca

Joyeux noël!

----------

## sireyessire

Joyeux Noël   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _droop_

Bah tout pareil alors   :Very Happy: 

Bon je ferais peût être mieux d'aller me préparer....

----------

## nico_calais

Joyeux Noel !!!   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

Noyeux Joël les pimouss   :Razz: 

----------

## Fresh_meat

Jouyeux Noël à tous.

```

       @

      /\

     /  \

    /    \

   /      \

     |  |

               &

[x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.20.8]

```

PS : Hé ho père nowel tu peux mêttre une version stable plus récente des ati-drivers dans mon sapin portage stp ;-p

----------

## GaMeS

Joyeux noël a vous tous  :Very Happy: 

J'espere que vous avez tous fais un petit sync sur emerge :p

----------

## Talosectos

Un petit peu en retard mais joyeux noël à tous!

----------

## Leander256

J'ai offert plein de packages tout neufs à mon routeur (24h d'emerge world...), et j'ai reçu un mug tux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

Joyeux Noël   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GaMeS

Bon je ne sais pas si ce topic rentre dans le contexte mais bon je me lance...

En surfant sur le forum je regarde le nombre de connecté record...et la stupéfaction.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le record du nombre d'utilisateurs en ligne est de 1850 le Jeu Déc 30, 2004 5:17 pm
> 
> 

 

Comme quoi..les geeks on du prendre une grande bouffé d'oxygène le 30 sachant pertinament qu'ils allaient être obligés de sortir le 31.(de gré ou de force) et qu'ils ne pourraient malheuresement pas se connectés le 31.

Voyons ce que nous réserve cette fin d'année.

----------

## Commander Salamander

Qu'est-ce que vous avez reçu pour Noël?

----------

## kopp

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Le record du nombre d'utilisateurs en ligne est de 1850 le Jeu Déc 30, 2004 5:17 pm
> ...

 

C'était une attaque de bots, il y a jamais eu autant de vrai utilisateurs à la fois... (je crois que le record était inférieur à 1000 avant ça)

----------

## CryoGen

Joyeux noel @ tous (pas pour moi , mon ordinateur portable à cramer le 25 decembre... :'()

----------

## GaMeS

Arf l'attaque de bot un 30 décembre  :Very Happy: 

Sympa le pc portable qui crame le 25...paix a son âme...

----------

## yoyo

Comme il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire, Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous !!!    :Very Happy: 

Enjoy !

----------

## CryoGen

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Sympa le pc portable qui crame le 25...paix a son âme...

 

surtout que la garantie avait expiré... 5 jours avant   :Rolling Eyes:  c'etait un acer , je suis blasé

----------

## kwenspc

C'est encore d'actualité Noël? 

bon ben Zoyeux Noël à tous les gens de ce forum!

(et plus généralement bonne fêtes à ceux qui fêtent pas Noël mais d'autres trucs)

----------

